

BigDog, the Rough-Terrain Quaduped Robot - prat
http://www.bostondynamics.com/img/BigDog_IFAC_Apr-8-2008.pdf

======
prat
This video is old - but I though it was worth watching again after reading the
paper. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1czBcnX1Ww>

